# 2005 WNBA Draft Thread (4/16/05, Noon ET, ESPN2)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center>

*2005 WNBA Draft*
*April 16, 2005*
*Round 1 @ Noon on







, Round 2 and 3 @ 1 p.m. on







*

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

*Draft Order*

*First Round

1) Charlotte (16-18) 
2) Indiana (15-19) 
3) Phoenix (17-17) 
4) San Antonio (9-25) 
5) Houston (13-21) 
6) Washington (17-17) 
7) Detroit (17-17) 
8) Connecticut (18-16) 
9) Sacramento (18-16) 
10) New York (18-16) 
11) Minnesota (18-16) 
12) Seattle (20-14) 
13) Washington from Los Angeles (Holdsclaw)*


*Second Round

1) San Antonio (9-25)
2) Houston (13-12)
3) Indiana (15-19)
4) Minnesota from Charlotte (Darling)
5) Phoenix (17-17)
6) Washington (17-17)
7) Detroit (17-17)
8) Connecticut (18-16)
9) Sacramento (18-16)
10) New York (18-16)
11) Charlotte from Minnesota (Darling)
12) Seattle (20-14)
13) Los Angeles (25-9)*

*Third Round**

1) San Antonio (9-25)
2) Houston (13-21)
3) Indiana (15-19)
4) Sacramento from Charlotte (16-18) (Frett, 4/23/04)
5) Phoenix (17-17)
6) Washington (17-17)
7) Detroit (17-17)
8) Connecticut (18-16)
9) Sacramento (18-16)
10) New York (18-16)
11) Minnesota (18-16)
12) Seattle (20-14)
13) Los Angeles (25-9)
*

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

*Draft Prospects in the NCAA Tournament*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Evaluating the Top Prospects 



> The WNBA Player Personnel Department has been watching all of the college seniors since their first few seasons and will attend even more games and watch thousands of hours tape all the way up to the 2005 WNBA Draft. As the season gets underway, Reneé Brown, Senior Vice President, WNBA Player Personnel, and Angela Taylor, Director, WNBA Player Personnel, will be keeping an especially close eye on the following young women: (click link for more)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Draft 2005: Lottery Team Analysis 



> based on last season's rosters, WNBA.com breaks down the WNBA Draft Lottery teams with a focus on each team's needs for 2005. (click link for more...)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ann Meyers: Scouting the Top College Seniors 



> With under three months to go until the 2005 WNBA Draft, things are starting to heat up in the college ranks. This Draft will be so interesting because of how free agency will shape teams over the next few months. A lot of teams will change and look different next season. Some players that fans are familiar seeing in one uniform might change and be wearing another one. It is still too early to tell. Also, when the Draft takes place, I think we can expect to see trades, probably more so than we have seen in the past.
> 
> Every season there is something different that affects the way the league plays out, whether it is expansion or contraction or some other factor. This year it is free agency. Of course, it keeps things interesting and always gives us something to talk about. Whether players make teams or not will depend on current player contracts, free agency, and returning players who might have been cut last year. And who is to say that there aren't some good players over in Europe who might come back?
> 
> One key Draft question is whether some of the players who still have eligibility remaining will come out and declare for the Draft or not. Seimone Augustus, Monique Curry and Shawntinice Polk all have another year of eligibility left but could also qualify for the Draft. A lot of the WNBA scouts are waiting to see whether they decide to leave school or not. All three would probably be first round picks, but why not stay and play 37 minutes for your college team instead of risking coming out and not getting much playing time at all? Why not get another opportunity to play? The league is eight years old and there are very experienced women who have been playing for a long time here. (click link for more...)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

WNBA Players' Prospects to Watch in the Tournament



> Whether they have played with them or against them on the college level, or even coached with or against them, WNBA players have plenty of opinions about the next group of prospects. Hear what they have to say about this year's senior class as the NCAA Tournament gets underway. (click link for more...)


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I want my Liberty to get either Katie Feenstra or TEMEKA JOHNSON. I just like Meka's game A LOT.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

This draft is a good solid draft. Lots of very good players but NO SUPERSTARS that can turn a franchise around overnight. Currie has announced she is remaining at Duke. Poindexter is staying at Rutgers. 

Has Augustus announced if she is staying in school or leaving? If she is leaving... I retract my statement about SUPERSTARS because she certainly is one.

I wonder if Shyra Ely's value dropped after she once again CHOKED in the Final Four. She is a solid player but appears to run for the hills before big games. 

I really have no clue where players will go in this draft so it doesn't make it interesting. It is one week away on ESPN2 at Noon Eastern.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

:banana: :banana: SATURDAY IS DRAFT DAY :banana: :banana: 

I agree that this is a "shallow" draft, but there are some good players out there. Some of these rookies will get a good look and opportunity due to the problems brought on by the salary cap for some teams. It will then be up to them to make their places in the league. 

I feel sorry for the four year+ players who aren't stars next year, because that draft will be very deep with players who can make an impact on various teams.

ESNP2 at noon, EDST...be there or be square.

P.S. Why do so many mock drafts have Ely going to Seattle? I really don't see her as a fit there. I can't necessarily say where she fits, just not in Seattle.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Too bad I won't be able to post on draft day.  I can't wait to see who Mr. Chancellor will pick. GOD I hope he doesn't waste our 5th pick.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

CBF...I saw some mock drafts that think that Kendra Wecker could be available at the 5th pick...I don't know which would blow my mind more...Van actually picking her or passing on her!!! At least the latter is more predictable behaviour on his part.

Wecker could get picked up by SASS, so that could be real interesting. Do you think they have improved their team enough for this year? I know they are counting on the impact of having Marie Ferdinand back, but they have not re-signed Goodson and that surprises me. Wecker could well play the three in the W, so maybe they are banking on that draft pick.

I really don't want Van to take Tameka Johnson...she is not the reincarnation of Kim Perrot, the way a lot of people are talking. I like Johnson and think she has mad skills, but not on the Comets, please. I actually think that Lambert will do OK with Arcain in the back court and Tari at the PF. Chemistry is not something we hear spoken about in Comets Land, but maybe Coach Kar can get some people on the same page and keep them out of Van's dog house long enough to gel.

I was just looking at the August schedule for the Comets...it is a doozie. If we are not in the running for the playoffs by that time, we can sure play the spoiler with a few teams. And, face it...if we are a lottery team this year, there is more talent than you can shake a stick at next year.

Phoenix is the team to fear in the West.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

2005 WNBA DRAFT, ROUND 1

PICK TEAM SELECTION 
1 Charlotte Sting Janel McCarville, C, Minnesota 
2 Indiana Fever Tan White, G, Mississippi St. 
3 Phoenix Mercury Sandora Irvin, F, Texas Christian 
4 San Antonio Silver Stars Kendra Wecker, F, Kansas St. 
5 Houston Comets Sancho Lyttle, C, Houston 
6 Washington Mystics Temeka Johnson, G, L.S.U. 
7 Detroit Shock Kara Braxton, F, Georgia 
8 Connecticut Sun Katie Feenstra, C, Liberty
(Rights traded to San Antonio for Margo Dydek) 
9 Sacramento Monarchs Kristin Haynie, G, Michigan St. 
10 New York Liberty Loree Moore, G, Tennessee 
11 Minnesota Lynx Kristen Mann, F, UC-Santa Barbara 
12 Seattle Storm Tanisha Wright, G, Penn State 
13 Detroit Shock Dionnah Jackson, F, Oklahoma 


2005 WNBA DRAFT, ROUND 2

PICK TEAM SELECTION 
14 San Antonio Silver Stars Shyra Ely, F, Tennessee 
15 Houston Comets Roneeka Hodges, G, Florida State 
16 Indiana Fever Yolanda Paige, G, West Virginia 
17 Minnesota Lynx Jacqueline Batteast, F, Notre Dame 
18 Phoenix Mercury Angelina Williams, F, Illinois 
19 Washington Mystics Erica Taylor, G, Louisiana Tech 
20 Detroit Shock Nikita Bell, F/G, North Carolina 
21 Connecticut Sun Erin Phillips, Australia 
22 Sacramento Monarchs Chelsea Newton, G, Rutgers 
23 New York Liberty Tabitha Pool, F, Michigan 
24 Charlotte Sting Jessica Moore, C, Connecticut 
25 Seattle Storm Ashley Battle, F, Connecticut 
26 Los Angeles Sparks DeeDee Wheeler, G, Arizona 


2005 WNBA DRAFT, ROUND 3

PICK TEAM SELECTION 
27 San Antonio Silver Stars Catherine Kraayeveld, F, Oregon 
28 Houston Comets Jenni Dant, G, DePaul 
29 Indiana Fever Ashley Earley, G/F, Vanderbilt 
30 Sacramento Monarchs Anne O'Neil, G, Iowa State 
31 Phoenix Mercury Jamie Carey, G, Texas 
32 Washington Mystics Tashia Morehead, F, Florida 
33 Detroit Shock Jenni Lingor, G, Southwest Missouri St. 
34 Connecticut Sun Megan Mahoney, F, Kansas St. 
35 Sacramento Monarchs Cisti Greenwalt, C, Texas Tech 
36 New York Liberty Rebecca Richman, C, Rutgers 
37 Minnesota Lynx Monique Bivins, G, Alabama 
38 Seattle Storm Steffanie Blackmon, F, Baylor 
39 Los Angeles Sparks Heather Schreiber, F, Texas


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Yeeeeesssss! We got SANCHO LYTTLE!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I'm a little surprised that Van didn't pick TJ. Oh well. Overall, I'm pretty excited about the Comets draft picks. There's only 3 more weeks until the WNBA preseason. :banana:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The draft party at Drexler's was the bomb. Cynthia Cooper was there, with Hagadorn and Coach Curl...who was such a pimp for Sancho before the draft and during the first four picks. But, I have to agree that she will be a contributor in the league and it no doubt means the end of #00's career in the WNBA.

Tari Phillips was there and everybody made her feel welcome, I think. Roneeka Hodges and Jeni Dant are good picks, too. I guess Tom Cross was a good influence on Van to keep him from messing up these picks.

I am going to Seattle for opening day to see LJ get her ring...since it might be the only one she gets...until she moves to Phoenix, that is...LOL. I just remember what LA did to the Comets in 2001 in the game after the Comets hung the last banner in Compaq Center...so the game will be a barn burner...can you say Leslie and Holdsclaw in the front court???

Is it May yet???


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Oooooooh I wish I were there.  I'll be seeing a lot of Coop in the fall. She's the new gir's bball coach here at PVAMU. (It's too bad I'm not playing)

The Comets are going to hang up another banner soon...

I believe. :banana:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I didn't know Coop was looking to go up there and coach...that would be most interesting. She really knows the game, I just hope she can get what she knows out of her and into the next generation.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> I didn't know Coop was looking to go up there and coach...that would be most interesting. She really knows the game, I just hope she can get what she knows out of her and into the next generation.


I hope so too. Our team only won like 4 games this year. :no: With Coop now, we should atleast win 10 games. LOL.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Gooo Panthers!

We got SANCHO LYTTLE!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

atta baby Mann, best of luck in minnesota


----------

